# Sacramento vs. Dallas Game Thread (3/11)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (47-16) vs. Dallas Mavericks (40-23)
American Airlines Center, Thursday March 11, 2004
7:00 pm PT, TNT*


*Probable Starters*











































































Kings 112 - 103 Mavs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hopefully Webb can bounce back...

Kings 117
Mavs 113


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If he can bounce back against any team, its the Mavs


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

T-Wolves lost to the Blazers tonight, Kings need to take advantage...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I wonder if the Kings will decide to take a day off tomorrow or come out and ****in dominate.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Webbber in particular will need to step his game. Needs to shoot better. 

Kings should be able to win this one, should be pretty interesting.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

We need to win this one. We can't let Dallas be too confident with us. We need to show them that they have no chance at all.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

ESPN Preview 



> Chris Webber faces the Dallas Mavericks for the first time since suffering a serious knee injury against them last postseason when the Sacramento Kings host them on Thursday at Arco Arena.
> 
> Dallas has won the first two meetings this season, including a 111-103 victory here on December 25 in which it rallied from an 18-point deficit.
> 
> The Mavericks have won five of their last six regular-season home games vs. the Kings here.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

This should be a good one.

I'm gonna go with the Kings to get the win though.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Mavs 113 - 119 Kings

Peja: 36 pts
Miller: 26 pts, 14 Reb
Webber: 21 pts, 10 Reb


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> Webber suffered a left knee injury in Game Two of the Kings' seven-game loss to the Mavericks in the Western Conference semifinals and later underwent surgery. He missed the Kings' first 58 games this season.
> 
> The Kings have won five of their last six games and nine of 11, including a 96-92 triumph over Golden State here on Tuesday.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Under the weather: Dirk Nowitzki missed practice Wednesday because of a stomach problem, but he accompanied the team on the charter flight to Sacramento. Nowitzki's ailment is not believed to be as serious as the one that afflicted Steve Nash, who missed two games last week with a virus. Scott Williams was excused from practice to take care of personal business in Phoenix.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/031104dnspomavspreview.7ed5.html


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

You just gotta love to watch this matchup between the two teams.

19-17 Kings early

That last shot by Webber was uncalled for


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jesus, everyone is looking to take a shot at Webber, i know what shot your talking about, the one where Nowitzki kind of backed off and he took the jumper and missed badly, hes 2-4 im happy with that... Look for Webber to touch the ball if the Kings ever lose their touch for a stretch, thats why the Kings need Webber so bad. But right now the Kings are on FIRE, up 37-27 at the end of the first. 37 points in the first


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Lol

How bad is dallas Defence

Did you see that inbounds to Peja for 3, I saw that comin 10 sec before it happened, but Dallas sure didn't:laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Webb's shot is looking very smooth, unlucky on the last couple (in and out) but his shot is looking good.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Mavs 52
Kings 64

Bibby: 15 pts, 7 dimes (7-8):fire: 
Peja: 12 pts, 4 Reb
Webber: 10 pts, 7 Reb
Christie: 9 pts, 6 dimes
Miller: 6 pts, 8 Reb

I don't think there is one King that is playing bad


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:rbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you see Bradley fall and get laughed at by those two guys in the first row?:laugh: :laugh: Priceless


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I watch every Kings game, ive only missed a few, and you know whats weird. SacTown you mentioned how you saw that play coming like 10 seconds before it happened. I see the Kings play, and there is so many plays i see, that they run so often, i almost know what theyre going to do. My favorite is the Bibby Peja split, play is Bibby and Peja colide, the defensemen colide, Peja steps back to the three point line, Bibby goes fowrard, miscommunication, Bibby layup or Peja three


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Domination by Kings from start to finish. Great comeback game for Webber, and POG twice in a row 



DOUG CHRISTIE 


:allhail:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damn that cheer leader they showed before the break was hot.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Mavs 102
Kings 120

Christie: 22 pts, 12 dimes
Peja: 22 pts, 5 Reb
Miller: 21 pts, 16 Reb
Bibby: 21 pts, 10 dimes
Webber: 16 pts, 8 Reb, 5 dimes

Amazing game by the Kings, Christie has been fantastic the last 4 or 5 games, 4 players with 20 or more(very rare), the big 5 combined for 42/65 65%. That's what im talking about


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Amazingly enough, Charles didnt talk trash about the Kings after the game... Thats unheard of...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

I know he even gave them a backhanded complement when he said it's impossible for 4 guys to score 20.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Great job in that last minute by Jabari Smith. Being able to play through the viral infection must have been difficult. I would rank this up there with Jordan's performance against the Jazz when he was sick. Jabari is my hero. And he looks like Macy Gray.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Final:
> 
> Mavs 102
> ...



Now that's some team offense.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

What happened with Webber, why was he shown on Sportscenter being wheeled/ away?


----------

